# New apprentice and tools



## cepost (Sep 29, 2012)

Good day all,

I am Wyomings newest apprentice and would like suggestions on my tool list. 

I would like to buy as many in a kit as possible. To keep cost down.

I am limited on buying tools local (Home Depot) so I may have to order them online or travel 260 miles as a last resort. I start a week from Monday.

*** THE LIST ***
Wire pliers 9"
Long nose pliers
Knife
Hacksaw frame
Claw hammer
Set screw drivers 6" and 8" - May purchase a whole screwdriver set
Phillips screw driver #2
Adjustable wrench 8"
Tool pouch
Tool belt
Pump pliers
Tool bag - really liking the CLC one I have seen on here.
Torpedo level - magnetic 
Diagonal cutter 7"
Voltage tester - Fluke T+ is listed
Tape measure - magnetic one is preferred by me
Wire strippers
end wrenches - Can buy craftsman locally
Nut driver set 
Allen wrenches up to 3/8 - Thinking of getting t handles
Keyhole saw and blades

That is my starting list.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. The apprenticeship school lists Klein part numbers for all the tools.

Thanks in advance,

Chad


----------



## kawimudslinger (Jan 29, 2010)

thats more then what you need to get started...you can pick up odds and ends as you get going


----------



## ilikepez (Mar 24, 2011)

You might look at wera as an alternative for screwdrivers, they are nice and in the same price range as Klien stuff online. 

I would look at knipex linesman (9 inch pliers). I like CLC too for inexpensive bags. If you get Klien stuff look for blue handeled ones, they are the extra hard steel and will last longer.

I highly reccomend a Bondhus pocket hex key set, and Bondhus t-handles. I personally would consider a t-plus pro instead of the base line model, or a T5. But as an apprentice you probably won't be using it all that much.

After you get going a Milwaukee M12 drill or impact driver is something you may find really useful. Might want to wait on that because they are coming out with a brushless version some time this fall. 

Buy what you can online, a lot of this stuff you can find on amazon for less then half the price you would at stores.

Anyway thouse are my thoughts. Welcome to the trade.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Welcome to the trade.

Find your nearest electrical supply house - they will have some of what you need. If you can get to sears, their hand tools are guaranteed forever, so take advantage of that. They sell sets of screwdrivers and nutdrivers.

Wire strippers - everyone sells the same ones, just different color handles. Buy the craftsman, when you blow it up, they will replace it.

Don't buy too much at first. One thing I have done over the years is buy one tool with every pay check. It keeps me from buying too many and keeps me interested in new tools.


----------



## Itsonlywes (Sep 23, 2012)

I to just started in the trade and my best advise is to start by buying a Klein 11 in 1 that's going to solve ur screwdriver issue and the journey men series Klein pliers I mean that's pretty much all I use for the most part and just accumulate the rest over time


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

If you can find a supply house, Klein sells several tool sets with what you'll need. 

http://www.service.kleintools.com/Tool/PRD/Category/Electricians Tool Sets TOOLSET-ELECSET


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm a second year apprentice and this is what I've found as far as the tool list goes (all opinion of course!).

T handle Allen's take up way to much room. Just get two metal bi fold sets that cover 1/2" through tiny.

Skip the opened wrenches for right now. Their not on my tool list but I wouldn't use them much anyway. An adjustable wrench or two does most things with a lot less room taken up.

As far as nut drivers are concerned, there is a much better option. Carry a 1/4" ratchet with a shallow and deep for 1/4" through 1/2". Also have a 1/4" male driver that the sockets can go on. This is a lot more versatile and takes up no more room. The male driver I have has a female 1/4" on the handle so it acts as an extension.

Skip the 11-1. You'll think its great until you use real screwdrivers. I was told this and was thinking " ya right".......he was right. Screwdrivers are worth the extra room.


----------



## cepost (Sep 29, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the input so far.

I am liking some of the knipex tools. Especially the cobra pump pliers.

For the cost difference I will probably go with the Fluke T+ pro vs the T+. Not sure of the advantage of the T5 over the T+. Maybe someone can explain that advantage. 

eejack - thanks for the tip on the wire strippers. Hopefully I don't blow up to many.

butcher733 - thanks for the suggestion on the 1/4 ratchet and sockets instead of nutdrivers. I may consider that.

ilikepez - thanks for the drill suggestion. I already have a ridgid drill and impact that works pretty well for me. I got it for my woodworking and construction projects I do on the side.

Again thanks for the help so far. Through research I found with my military discount I can get a good chunk of the tools at HD here in town for a bit cheaper than online. Of course they don't have everything so some purchases will be made online. Any suggestions on the best place online to buy? Have checked amazon so far.


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

cepost said:


> Any suggestions on the best place online to buy? Have checked amazon so far.


Ebay is where I buy the tools I can't find in store. PM me if you want some specific sellers I use.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

A lot of times if you go to a supplier they sell an "apprentice kit" with a leather pouch and many of the things you listed. Usually all Ideal items, cheaper than if you bought all those things individually. The rest of the stuff you can pick up separately using your discount. Depending on what the kit costs it could be cheaper to do it this way. By the way, make sure your claw hammer has a ripping claw, and not a curved claw. I find the curved claw useless for electrical.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

What I buy for our new apprentices.

Wire pliers 9"
Knife
Claw hammer
Set screw drivers 6" and 8" - 
Phillips screw driver #2
Adjustable wrench 8"
Tool Bag
Channel locks 2 pair
Tool bag - really liking the CLC one I have seen on here.
Torpedo level - magnetic 
Diagonal cutter 7"
Voltage tester - Fluke T+ is listed
Tape measure - magnetic one is preferred by me
Bolt cutters with Wire strippers
Nut drivers 7/16", 3/8", 5/16" covers 90% of what we use
Allen wrenches up to 3/8 - *Thinking of getting t handles* *NO*


----------



## cepost (Sep 29, 2012)

brian john,

Do you recommend just the fold up type allen wrenches or something else?


----------



## 12-Gauge (Aug 28, 2009)

*Discounts for Apprentices*



Vintage Sounds said:


> A lot of times if you go to a supplier they sell an "apprentice kit" with a leather pouch and many of the things you listed. Usually all Ideal items, cheaper than if you bought all those things individually. The rest of the stuff you can pick up separately using your discount. Depending on what the kit costs it could be cheaper to do it this way. By the way, make sure your claw hammer has a ripping claw, and not a curved claw. I find the curved claw useless for electrical.


Village Sounds has a good suggestion.... go to your local supply house, they'll usually sell you Ideal tools at a discount if you aask about Ideal's appprentice program and show them your apprentice card. 

Also, VS's right about hammers, make sure you get an Electrician's hammer. Should have an extra long neck and a ripping claw (for hanging/removing J-Boxes).

Last suggestion - ALWAYS carry your Non-Contact Voltage Detector! The one time you need it and don't bad news. Like putting your seat belt on when you're driving, just make it a habit.

Good luck and welcome to the trade!


----------



## bthesparky (Jan 23, 2009)

Def. Get the knipex cobra pliers. Had to use my back up tool set this weekend with my old channies in it. About halfway through the day I was really missing my cobras.


----------



## Dave L (Jul 6, 2011)

cepost said:


> brian john,
> 
> Do you recommend just the fold up type allen wrenches or something else?


Get the fold up ones, Bondhus if you can find them. The loose keys get lost too easily and the T handles are just bulky.


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

He's a NEW apprentice, for pete's sake! The only tool he needs is a shovel- and that's employer provided.

OK, maybe I exaggerate a bit .... but he should talk to his employer first, find out what work he will be doing. 

Also, he's in Wyoming, where "COLD WEATHER" takes on a whole new meaning. He can probably use some good suggestions about work clothing- especially footwear. If he's doing oil work, he really needs to talk to the employer about his requirements.

We don't know his 'housing' plans. I bet some of our real 'journey'men have some pointers!

Far from the big city? No problem: UPS goes everywhere! The internet is your friend.


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

Amish Electrician said:


> He's a NEW apprentice, for pete's sake! The only tool he needs is a shovel- and that's employer provided.
> 
> OK, maybe I exaggerate a bit .... but he should talk to his employer first, find out what work he will be doing.


My 4th year apprentice came to work on Saturday to do plugs and switches and showed up with no tools whatsoever. I'd rather him show up prepared for anything than unprepared, especially if he does know what he's doing that day. It's better to just show up with the full tool kit and use a shovel then to bring no tools knowing you're using the shovel.


----------



## angryceltic (Feb 21, 2012)

Itsonlywes said:


> I to just started in the trade and my best advise is to start by buying a Klein 11 in 1 that's going to solve ur screwdriver issue and the journey men series Klein pliers I mean that's pretty much all I use for the most part and just accumulate the rest over time


I dont like the klein one. Damn bits fall out all the time. Lenox one is nice.


----------



## angryceltic (Feb 21, 2012)

Acadian9 said:


> My 4th year apprentice came to work on Saturday to do plugs and switches and showed up with no tools whatsoever. I'd rather him show up prepared for anything than unprepared, especially if he does know what he's doing that day. It's better to just show up with the full tool kit and use a shovel then to bring no tools knowing you're using the shovel.


Thats pretty bad.


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

angryceltic said:


> Thats pretty bad.


I forgot to mention that he was about 2 hours late lol.


----------



## angryceltic (Feb 21, 2012)

Acadian9 said:


> I forgot to mention that he was about 2 hours late lol.


What is with people nowadays.


----------



## Itsonlywes (Sep 23, 2012)

angryceltic said:


> I dont like the klein one. Damn bits fall out all the time. Lenox one is nice.


So far mine has been fine... And I use it for every thing, it stays in my back pocket with my pliers and stick tester I don't wear a tool belt or any thing just my 11 in 1 and my pliers lol or my pipe reamer and plier


----------



## Jody (Oct 4, 2011)

Butcher is right on for most part. I do agree with the 11 in 1 screwdrivers are a pretty light duty tool, although I do have an Ideal 11 in 1 in grab and go bag. I found that I have alot of Ideal and Greenlee tools in my bag. I wish you well on your new endevor.


----------



## black (Oct 12, 2011)

At my job, if you do not have every item on the list, you can be sent home.

There are also some journeymen, vulgarly known as "douchebags," who will get on your case for not having *additional* items that are not on the list, despite the fact that you are supporting yourself on a first year apprentice wage, and he remains mostly unemployed, living off family members. :clap:


----------



## ElectraWoman (Jul 19, 2012)

My boss got me a greenlee Electrician's kit that came with the bag, belt and electrical pouch. I supplied a few others tools for my list but that Greenlee had 11 extra tools vs the Klein kit and was $110 less expensive. I wanted to be alone with it when I first saw it. It has really worked out well for me so far as I rarely have to ask for a tool. I purchased a Ridgid power drill/impact kit and now just need to get a few odds and ends and Ill be set.

At $25 a paycheck to pay him back, it was a great deal for me.


----------



## duramaxdarren (Sep 12, 2012)

i dont know about you guys but other than cutting screws my "wire strippers" stay in the bag mostly for show along with my hacksaw. cordless makita and the lil milwakee hackzall does just fine.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

duramaxdarren said:


> i dont know about you guys but other than cutting screws my "wire strippers" stay in the bag mostly for show along with my hacksaw. cordless makita and the lil milwakee hackzall does just fine.


Yeah? You strip wires with a hackzall?


----------



## duramaxdarren (Sep 12, 2012)

no ya jerk lol. thats what my dikes or linemans are for. strippers are just another tool to carry. Unless im cutting in a can or panel all day then ya my finger goes numb and strippers would be nice..otherwise its my pliers


----------



## duramaxdarren (Sep 12, 2012)

In the op he asked for help on a tool list. id invest in more power tools then a pair of wire strippers. the power tools will get more use


----------



## angryceltic (Feb 21, 2012)

ElectraWoman said:


> My boss got me a greenlee Electrician's kit that came with the bag, belt and electrical pouch. I supplied a few others tools for my list but that Greenlee had 11 extra tools vs the Klein kit and was $110 less expensive. I wanted to be alone with it when I first saw it. It has really worked out well for me so far as I rarely have to ask for a tool. I purchased a Ridgid power drill/impact kit and now just need to get a few odds and ends and Ill be set.
> 
> At $25 a paycheck to pay him back, it was a great deal for me.


Not a bad looking kit at all


----------



## Itsonlywes (Sep 23, 2012)

ElectraWoman said:


> My boss got me a greenlee Electrician's kit that came with the bag, belt and electrical pouch. I supplied a few others tools for my list but that Greenlee had 11 extra tools vs the Klein kit and was $110 less expensive. I wanted to be alone with it when I first saw it. It has really worked out well for me so far as I rarely have to ask for a tool. I purchased a Ridgid power drill/impact kit and now just need to get a few odds and ends and Ill be set.
> 
> At $25 a paycheck to pay him back, it was a great deal for me.


That green lee kit is cool but in all honesty u are better off with the Klein set because its a higher quality set my first plier was a greenlee because it was like $15 in Home Depot and they had a set of insulated screw drivers that were also like $10 long story short the flat head broke on a tuff screw and the plier started wobbling after Like a week it's a great set to get u in the door but u will undoubtedly have to move onto a more sturdy tool brand


----------



## Dave L (Jul 6, 2011)

I think you start out with what ever you have and build/replace as needed. 

I have some pretty decent tools but also have some absolute crap. I have a set of nutdrivers that I got on sales at Canadian tire for $11. A cheap set of mini electronics pliers and a cheap mini screwdriver set I got off ebay. (I do alot of electronics stuff) For the amount that I use them, they do the job and dont justify the extra expense of "better tools". If I wear them out or find that they are limiting my ability to do my job I will reconsider.


----------



## Jody (Oct 4, 2011)

I am not going to get into what tools are better, BUT I have never had a faliure with my Greenlee Tools. I have been using them for more than 5 years. I have scrwdrivers, pliers, nutdrivers in my tool bag. I don't care for the Lineman's plier. That is why I use the Ideal Lineman's. I am a Facility Manager and I use my tools for other than electrical work. Again, I have Klien, Greenlee, Ideal and Gardner/Bender tools in my bag. I just wanted to through my 2 cents into the discussion.


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

Don't waste your money on greenlee, or klein roto splits. Buy the seatek brand. I've had all three and had to make a franken splitters out of parts from the greenlee and Klein ones. Also for battery tools get Milwaukee m18 set. Worth every cent.


----------



## Itsonlywes (Sep 23, 2012)

NacBooster29 said:


> Don't waste your money on greenlee, or klein roto splits. Buy the seatek brand. I've had all three and had to make a franken splitters out of parts from the greenlee and Klein ones. Also for battery tools get Milwaukee m18 set. Worth every cent.


Have the m18 set and love it!!


----------

